# Red Bay Snooks



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I see these guys are a type of Cichlid, I was wondering if theres anyway that these guys winter over? I have a large pond and would like to have something interesting in there. I saw they need high temps but I figured I would ask anyway.


----------

